# What am I??



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3938449631


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

A female peacock maybe...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Aulonocara stuartgranti female

Of course, it is near impossible to be sure of purity or race. Doesn't look like a Maleri yellow type, but it's all guesswork.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

Noki, I think you're right. I just didn't expect the females to have such a different body shape.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

It's an Aulonocaras baenschi female. She and my Benga Yellow started spawning today! Round and 'round; she dropped an egg, he fertilized, she scooped it up, and around and around again, with breaks for the male to chase off intruders.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

wildcat567 said:


> It's an Aulonocaras baenschi female. She and my Benga Yellow started spawning today! Round and 'round; she dropped an egg, he fertilized, she scooped it up, and around and around again, with breaks for the male to chase off intruders.


Just because they started spawning together, isn't reason to claim it is a benga. Any female peacock will breed with any male peacock, or Hap for that matter if the correct mate isn't available. Your female also has more barring than one would expect for baenschi types.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

Except upon closer inspection, when I look at the profile on THIS SITE, the photo for the female baenschi exactly matches the appearance of my female, where the female photo of the stuartgranti does not look the same.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

wildcat567 said:


> Except upon closer inspection, when I look at the profile on THIS SITE, the photo for the female baenschi exactly matches the appearance of my female, where the female photo of the stuartgranti does not look the same.


Count the bars...

Post a picture of the male that was in the background of your photo of the female... That male has the same number of bars, and isn't a baenschi either.


----------



## Allan (Jan 12, 2004)

I would have to say it is way too dificult to be sure what kind of female peacock you have there. In our fishroom that lady would be off to the community tank.

I also second the comment that she will breed with any Peacock or Hap.

Al


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

This is just impossible.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Were they sold as anything in the first place, or just as unnamed random fish?


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

From a private party who wasn't sure, which is why I've been looking for it


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

wildcat567 said:


> From a private party who wasn't sure, which is why I've been looking for it


They may not be a pure race... but then again they could be fine. It's hard to be sure.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

I can't seem to get the photos to show in the window, but above are links to the photos I snapped this evening.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3945964995


__
https://flic.kr/p/3945962433


__
https://flic.kr/p/3945959911


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

What do you think about the Aulonocara stuartgranti (Mbowe Is.) species? It looks very like it, and has 11 dark stripes as does my male. ???


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

She almost looks to be holding in that photo. Was the pic taken before she spawned with the benga yellow?


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, that was after she spawned when I first posted.


----------

